# Umsteiger braucht mehr Info



## dsolianyi (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe zwar ein wenig Erfahrung mit Red Hat, aber das war's auch schon. Meistens arbeite ich unter W2K, 2003 oder XP. Jetzt möchte ich einen Gameserver aufsetzen. Da Performance, Stabilität und Sicherheit an der ersten Stelle stehen, habe ich mich für Linux entschieden. Doch es gibt ja so viele von denen Distributionen...  

Meine Fragen sind wie folgt:
1. Welche Ditribution soll ich mir zulegen (Red Hat, SuSE, Debian)?
2. Was sind deren Nach- bzw. Vorteile?
3. Ich bin mir sicher, dass man im Web Anleitungen finden kann, wie man die oder andere Distribution halbwegs richtig konfiguriert. Ich bin mir zwar sicher, aber kenne da keine Links (Google half mir auch nicht weiter).
4. Wie Punkt 3. Jedoch im Bezug auf Set-Up eines Gameservers wie CS, Q3 oder UT 2003

Danke vorraus!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Februar 2004)

zu 1: 
Es hört sich so an, als würdest Du Debian wollen 

zu 2:
Red Hat und Suse sind am einfachsten zu Installieren. Allerdings hast Du keine wirkliche Kontrolle darüber WAS alles installiert wird. Bei Red Hat (bzw. Fedora Core) ist die Verfügbarkeit der meisten Programm-Pakete sehr gut.
Debian bietet die meiste Kontrolle, ist aber am schwersten zu installieren.

zu 3:
Debian Online 'Handbuch':
http://www.openoffice.de/linux/buch/
Tutorials:
http://www.debianhowto.de
http://www.rootforum.de

zu 4:
Sorry, ich bin nicht der große GameserverCrack


----------

